# The simpsons movie



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

Funny if you like the Simpson's. 

The picture is fine. What you expect...But the soundtrack actually surprised me. The DTS track has some dynamic points with good surround. I was impressed. Of course, it is much easier for animations yo have such soundtracks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

This is a very good film.Sounds so funny.I like it very much.


----------

